# Lowering head and glaring?



## Chupa Cabras (Aug 31, 2007)

I just don't understand this pup. He's almost 5 months now, and loves to fetch/retrieve. But quite often he won't come, he just stops and lowers his head, and it gets lower...and lower...and then his body lowers slowly...and all the time he's glaring at me, won't take his eyes off me. Looks like he's stalking, but without coming to me. He does it in the house too. And in the pond, which looks quite silly since he lowers himself until just his head is bobbing on the surface.

And he wants me to chase him. He wants me to want his toy/stick/piece of garbage, and try to get it from him. It's very funny, and he really enjoys it, but I also want him to bring things back so I can through them again.

And lots of times he just refuses to come. If I call, he either ignores me, or sits and stares at me. I coax and call, treats in hand, but nothing works. If I try to go after him, he runs. And now he ducks out of reach when he sees me reaching for his collar to get control, and he's very quick. 

*argh!!!* What do I do now???


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

We are walking on recalls in obedience class and they said you have to have a solid recall inside before you can start working on it outside. We are using 20 feet leashes and the trainer will bring the dog out the 20 feet and then we say the phrase we want to say, I always say "Snoopy, come here" in a very happy tone, and then if he just stares I start making kissing noises and slapping my legs and the floor to get him to come. If he still doesn't come I have to go get him. The trainer said coming when called is non- negotiable so if the dog doesn't come you need to go get it. Also when the dog comes she said to grab the collar and say "yes!" and then give the dog a treat. So like I said you need to get a solid recall on leash in the house, then in the house without a leash. Then outside with the leash and then after awhile try doing it without the leash but in a small area where the dog can't run off far.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Sounds like a really fun game your dog has trained you to play. Like Durb said, start working on come inside. If you have used the word come too much and the dog has learned come means start the chase and keep-away game, use a different word like here. When we moved to doing recall outside, we used a 20 ft lead. If he didn't come, we reeled him in. Never scold for slow comes. Coming slowly is better than not coming at all. Coming to you should always lead to something good, a treat, praise, a toy, just something happy. Why should a dog want to come if there is nothing good that will come of it? If I have to leash my dog after he comes to me, I first give him a treat for coming then I ask him to sit for the leash. I don't know if I am fooling him or not but he sits many times a day for lots of different reasons so I think he is less likely to assocaite the come with the leash and end of free running time if I have him sit. Does that make any sense?


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Get The Other End of the Leash by Patricia McConnell. It is a GREAT (easy) read and will teach you a LOT about dog behavior and how to evaluate it...and at least not contribute to re-inforcing bad behaviors.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

It really sounds like he is somewhat fearful...be watchful of his behavior, as it could turn out to turn aggressive if punished; yet in the same breath, he needs to be 'corrected' through positive and patient encouragement. Keep him on a long lead almost all the time from now on...he can just drag it, and when he refuses your call, you can simply pick up the lead and call him to you once more. The running has probably become a 'game' but I think fear is the 'real issue', just given how he reacts; lowering body, eyes watching your moves, etc...

Never corner him, otherwise his behavior could escalate. If he does go into a corner, and you don't have a lead on him, wait for him to come out, and then try to call him to you again. Fearful dogs like this really do wonderful with alot of hands on; massage him, brush him, rub him alot...just in general touch him as much and as often as you can. He needs to learn trust.

With dogs like this, I try not to allow them off lead for quite a while; I want them to be within reach so they can't just cower off and hide. I won't force him to come if he is really being fearful, but I will patiently wait until he does come back, and on the leash he will have to eventually; have treats always in hand with a dog like this, because what he needs is constant encouragement so that he learns to trust you; you may not have ever hurt him in any way, but for some reason, in his mind, he just is fearful. Just build him up. 

Also, with him, try not to let people swarm about him (which could lead to him biting someone), because I am geussing he kind of cowers when new people come about? Have him on a leash, give your guests treats, and have them each greet him when he is ready. 
Or simply put him in his crate when guests come over...


----------



## meeegun (May 8, 2007)

getting him to come to you is simple: offer him a reward! it sounds to me like he is trying to give a play bow to you. he is inviting you to play with him. dogs will frequently run away with a toy like that and the more you chase after him the more fun it is for him. when he does that, walk the other way. completely ignore him. its no fun for him if you aren't paying attention. he will eventually give up and come to you. at this point, instead of lunging at him, yelling at him or chasing him. tell him to come and show him a yummy treat. if he comes to you tell him good and give him the treat. make sure you get his collar so that he cannot run away with the treat (its helpful to get him to sit when he comes to you)! if you haven't enrolled him in basic obedience training, i highly recommend it. your teacher will cover common problems like this and tell you how to work on them with your dog. choose one that uses positive reinforcement methods.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

What do you mean by 'glaring'? Hard eyes? Intense focus? Or just nice strong eye contact? If you can describe the behavior more exactly and get the emotionally loaded words out of the picture, it might be easier to figure out what he's doing.


----------



## Chupa Cabras (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks for the replies!

He's staring at me intensely, strong eye contact, but not fearful or aggressive. Maybe 'glaring' was the wrong word. 

I observed him a lot over the weekend. The head-lowering and staring must be his way of saying "come play with me"! We have a large deck with a gate, and he'll sit and bark at the door, but when I open it, he won't come in. He lowers his head, sometimes almost to the floor, giving me the most pathetic look with those big brown eyes. He won't come in, just sits there. So I shut the door, and he barks again. I open the door, and he does it again. So I leave the door open and walk away, and he comes bouncing in after me. 

So it's all about play, and yes, he has me trained pretty good. He sits at the door and barks, but doesn't want to come in...he wants me to come out and play. If I refuse, he starts bringing me things. This weekend it was: plastic flower pot, 409 spray bottle, water bottle, beer can and broccoli stalk from the garden, along with various bits of paper, rocks and sticks.

And he just doesn't want to come to me unless HE wants to. So I have to take control back. It's back to recall training. I'm going to get the books suggested. Order online? or can I get them at PetsMart or PetCo?


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Probably online or in a bookstore. The pet stores (around here at least) carry more magazines and breed books.


----------

